# who can tel me what this animal is



## keene (May 27, 2012)

having a argument at work what animal this is i say a ground hog but they say a beaver sorry not a close up but this close i could get without being seen


----------



## MonicaBH (May 27, 2012)

Looks rather beaverish to me.


----------



## Ernicus (May 27, 2012)

Its is a very very dry beaver.


----------



## snowbear (May 27, 2012)

The tail looks fairly wide, so I'll go with beaver.


----------



## Hammbone (May 28, 2012)

Possum


----------



## 480sparky (May 28, 2012)

Marmot.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 28, 2012)

Prairie dog... probably not..



Beaver it is then.  I love beaver.


----------



## Tony S (May 28, 2012)

First thought I had on it was maybe a mountain beaver, different from the beaver most folks think of and you are in the wrong part of the country to find a mountain beaver running about. Looking again it almost seems to fit closer to a muskrat and they are pretty common over a wide range.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (May 28, 2012)

I vote beaver. Could be an alligator. But I am leaning towards beaver.


----------



## Infinite_Day (May 28, 2012)

Tail's too wide for a Muskrat. I'm going to say it's a juvenile groundhog that hasn't managed to get fat yet. Tail doesn't look right for a beaver either and the body build is all wrong as well. Beaver tend to have larger hind-quarters. I'm going against the majority and saying groundhog. Betcha I'm right


----------



## Jaemie (May 28, 2012)




----------



## gsgary (May 28, 2012)

I dont like beavers that are too hairy


----------



## groan (May 28, 2012)

That is a groundhog or marmot. A beaver is a large animal with a wide flat leathery rail. 
We have LOTS of groundhog here and that is definitely one. 
They also have darker hair around the nose where Beavers do not. They are very evenly dark brown all over.


----------



## momo3boys (May 28, 2012)

I am going with Woodchuck. I think the tail looks wider due to motion blur. The Beaver usually drags its tail behind it, instead of lifting it up. He looks too big to be a groundhog to me..


----------



## Patriot (May 28, 2012)

Beaver for the win!!!


----------



## Trever1t (May 28, 2012)

Woodchuck or Groundhog but siding more on woodchuck. How much wood would a woodchuck chuck?


----------



## sm4him (May 28, 2012)

momo3boys said:


> I am going with Woodchuck. I think the tail looks wider due to motion blur. The Beaver usually drags its tail behind it, instead of lifting it up. He looks too big to be a groundhog to me..



Woodchucks and groundhogs are the same critter.  Some are big, some not so much.  I once had a groundhog at my house that was so big my sister saw it and said she thought we'd gotten a dog. 

Hard to tell from that picture whether it's a beaver or a groundhog. The tail doesn't look flat enough or smooth enough for a beaver, but it could very well just be the angle.

I assume you were at least somewhat close to a river or stream or other water source for it to be a beaver?
If there was no water around, I vote groundhog.  If there WAS water...nah, I still vote groundhog.


----------



## Dagwood56 (May 28, 2012)

That is most definately a *groundhog* aka -woodchuck, gopher. It looks just like the 6 or so living in and around my property and the numerous bodies laying along the road side this time of year.


----------



## molested_cow (May 28, 2012)

It's edible.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 28, 2012)

Yup. Ground Hog and Woodchuck is the same thing. It just depends on where you are as to which name is used. And that ARE one.


----------



## emoxley (May 28, 2012)

Oops............nevermind.


----------



## digital flower (May 28, 2012)

Ground hog


----------



## snowbear (May 28, 2012)

Blobsquatch?


----------



## Joel_W (May 28, 2012)

Sure looks like a Groundhog, but if he takes his time crossing that road he would most likely end up as flat toast from being run over.  We get a lot of roadkill around here.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 28, 2012)

I concur with groan, my fellow Canadian, that is not a beaver ... unless you took that shot in Canada eh.

Was there a goofy looking moose near by ?


----------



## bogeyguy (May 28, 2012)

Hog!


----------



## MacHoot (May 28, 2012)

<----From WV....Dinner!! lol


----------



## IByte (May 28, 2012)

Rat with a hippie wig.


----------



## keene (May 28, 2012)

i have no clue i been trying to compare with pictures next step im gonna


----------



## Ernicus (May 28, 2012)

It is a woodchuck, I just wanted to say beaver and use dry to see if anyone would play on it.   .  'cause it's fun.

Beavers are all around my fishin' holes and they have much more prominent tail.


----------



## AgentDrex (May 31, 2012)

Okay, that is just silly.  Who would think that is a beaver??? Beavers have shorter snouts.  Its a "Bill Murray's" Day for sure.


----------



## rick93 (Jun 1, 2012)

come on guys.. clearly a rattle snake that looks like a woodchuck.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 1, 2012)

A rattlesnake? Seriously?  No.  Its an elepant POSING as a rattlesnake that looks like a woodchuck.  But I digress, german chocolate cake is my favorite dessert.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm Canadian therefore I am queen of the beaver and I tell you this. That's a damn beaver.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking at it again its probably a groundhog but Im still queen of the beaver. Just sayin.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 1, 2012)

Dee likes beavers too I heard.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 1, 2012)

Who doesn't like beavers?  They are so cute and cuddly.  Pretty awesome when they are wet, not so bad when dry.  I've even seen a shaved beaver a time or two...that's a truly interesting sight.


----------

